# ordering rubber from Dankung



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

hi guy's,

I'm sure some here have ordered from "Dankung" and I was wondering what your experience was like - I'm from the states and being my first time am alittle concerned, call it whatever just hoping someone can assure me all is fine with doing so, thanks


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have ordered from dankung two times and had no problems. I also have ordered from truly texas and had good results also.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

You wont have problems with them they have good service


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very reliable and helpful real quality products dealt with them for over two years only ever had one problem with the tubes I order but was promptly sorted out excellent.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I`ve ordered tubes and slingshots from them on at least 4 occassions and have had excellent fast service...sometimes within 9 days of the order...and their shipping rates seem to be the best so far...


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks guy's, I appreciate the input, am ready to order but want the black 1745's and all there showing is amber - so I've e-mailed them to see if black is available.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been ordering from them for a year now, I use their cheapest shipping method and always receive my order in about two weeks, never had a problem. They usually get stuff back instock pretty quickly, doubt you'll have to wait long.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I just ordered black tubes yesterday, the service is great. Ordered an agile toucan as well!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought many times from Dankung and I had no problems. The shipping service works well.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dankung ship REALLY fast to Australia, usually have my orders in about 5-6 days.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

is there anyone here in the US that sells the Chinese tubes?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Rugersteel said:


> is there anyone here in the US that sells the Chinese tubes?


http://www.trulytexas.com/extreme-slingshots.html

They ship free via USPS. Great service!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

sorry, just read post by Wingshooter. I found Truly Texas online. 
I have a question on the tubes. I plan on just doing target shooting with 3/8 ammo and don't like a real heavy draw(old Army shoulder injury). I would appreciate any help from the experienced guys.
thanks folks and Merry Christmas!!

Larry


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Rugersteel said:


> sorry, just read post by Wingshooter. I found Truly Texas online.
> I have a question on the tubes. I plan on just doing target shooting with 3/8 ammo and don't like a real heavy draw(old Army shoulder injury). I would appreciate any help from the experienced guys.
> thanks folks and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> Larry


I am planning to start a discussion on Chinese tubes, primarily 1842 since that is what I have, as soon as I have some data. I think you will find that a single strand of 1842 will work fine with 3/8 steel.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

could you post a pic of your setup, please?


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

will post a pic when i can but at this time that kind of thing is all new to me, will try


----------

